# U13 into '99 P11 Q's (used search already)



## NiVeK (Jun 23, 2005)

Have -1999 G20 P11

Putting in - 1995 BB U13

Planning on using - 1999 G20 P11 ECU with SAFC II piggyback

Q's

1) can i use my stock P11 ECU to run the motor? with piggyback SAFC II

2) can i use my stock P11 harness and just rewire connecters as needed to connect and run the U13 motor or will i have to use a 94-97 ECU?]

thanks alot guys ^^


----------

